# ACNL/FL Doodles ✽ { Closed~ }



## Gracelia (Dec 25, 2014)

*update jan. 16* - thread is now closed! if you had a slot, please be patient as i am busy. ill work on your free pieces when i get the chance ^^;
*STREAM LINK*: ---

- - -

hello! 

i was surprised on xmas with a drawing tablet (yay!!)~ i'm practicing to get used to using the tablet and all so i thought i would do freebie sketches. i may or may not colour it and it would be very simple orz... i am just starting out haha

uhhh please feel free to post and any details you want on it? can't promise to do _all_ of them but will try my best (prob pick by complexity T^T).

*will do* (limited atm lol @.@):
acnl mayors
fantasy life characters

*what to expect*:
inconsistency
poop lol
_slow_ speed (i am always lazy)

*Slots* 
1. ---
2. emmatheweirdo | ref [x]
3. aleshapie | ref [x]
4. MindlessPatch | Ref [x]
5. 

Completed Requests
1. pengutango | Done [x]
2. kesttang | Done [x]


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 25, 2014)

Ah. Me please? Maybe? I'll post a ref. ^^

Edit: 






This is my mayor!​


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2014)

Good luck with the new tablet Gracelia! c': Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2014)

Ahh!! I want my FL character done but I don't have my laptop. I will try again later for a slot.


----------



## galacticity (Dec 25, 2014)

Oooo, cool!!

Here is a picture of my mayor. Her eyes are blue. Sorry, I don't have my DS on me so I couldn't take a new pic. :'D

Thank you in advance!

Edit: Gonna take a quick, better reference picture of my mayor in a bit. Sorry for the inconvenience!

*+ Updated reference added!*


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 25, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> Ah. Me please? Maybe? I'll post a ref. ^^
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



sure!! will start soon~ unless mario kart distracts me haha



Zane said:


> Good luck with the new tablet Gracelia! c': Hope you have fun with it.


AHH zane!!!!!! hiii <3 yes thank you!! ive been having so much fun hahah. i need to note all the proness from you and the other artists here n__n




The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh!! I want my FL character done but I don't have my laptop. I will try again later for a slot.


heheh, you can always send it to me!!  


- - - Post Merge - - -



galacticity said:


> Oooo, cool!!
> 
> Here is a picture of my mayor. Her eyes are blue. Sorry, I don't have my DS on me so I couldn't take a new pic. :'D
> 
> Thank you in advance!



got it~ : )


----------



## Cudon (Dec 25, 2014)

Spoiler: ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ribboned straw hat
- thick glasses
- qr coat w dress
- leg warmers, not in pic tho - sorry its outdated :s
- basketball shoes
Coat qr:







Thank you in advance c:


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 25, 2014)

hello, if you arent too busy could i get my mayor drawn?


Spoiler: ref :)



click me!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 25, 2014)

*@LaceGloves*: here you go!! i'm not that great atm.. so i hope it's ok! thank you so much for requesting n__n!! have a good night! // sidenotes: i am terrible at anatomy bahaha. @.@ playing mario kart + drawing guhh ;v;








- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr. Marowak said:


> hello, if you arent too busy could i get my mayor drawn?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref :)
> ...



sure!! thank you both! ill prob get around to them tomorrow : D


----------



## unintentional (Dec 25, 2014)

Could you maybe doodle my mayor?


----------



## pengutango (Dec 25, 2014)

Aww, that's lookin' really cute Gracelia!  For someone who's never used a tablet before, that's pretty great. Out of curiosity, you have an traditional drawing experience? I know it's not the same as with a tablet, but it'd be a great foundation, I'd think anyway. XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 25, 2014)

AMG, Gracelia looking so cute : D I can't even do that much with my clunker of a tablet 8'D


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

*@galacticity*: im sos orry i ruined your mayor LOL TT_TT idk why this was hard for me haha, ahhh need to practice some more ;v;. anyway, thank you for requesting!! perhaps in the future, it'll look much cooler  // also done for tonight, gunna go eat haha







- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Aww, that's lookin' really cute Gracelia!  For someone who's never used a tablet before, that's pretty great. Out of curiosity, you have an traditional drawing experience? I know it's not the same as with a tablet, but it'd be a great foundation, I'd think anyway. XD



hihi <3 yeah! im a noob and it is getting better..just need to figure out what works best for me XD. i do have some traditional drawing experience, i haven't drawn in 7 years or so though. im excited to improve hahah. thank you pengu for the kind words!!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG, Gracelia looking so cute : D I can't even do that much with my clunker of a tablet 8'D



kairi <3 THANK U!!! :'> so far ok ish hahaa, and girl you are talented !!! i dont think ive seen your work yet (if you do any), besides graphic designing which you're great at orz.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 26, 2014)

Aww, these are so cute! 

I would request, but the clothes on my mayor might be a bit difficult to replicate. (he's wearing a plaid fedora and argyle tee)


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

also managed to do my own mayor. i wish anatomy came ez huhuhu ! will complete the rest of the requests tmr ;v; ... feel free to leave requests, ill be picking based on complexity now, i guess







- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Aww, these are so cute!
> 
> I would request, but the clothes on my mayor might be a bit difficult to replicate. (he's wearing a plaid fedora and argyle tee)



oh pls, go ahead !! LOL i will take a stab at it eventually


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> also managed to do my own mayor. i wish anatomy came ez huhuhu ! will complete the rest of the requests tmr ;v; ... feel free to leave requests, ill be picking based on complexity now, i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, sure! Here's a reference for him.



Spoiler


















He loves food! They're one of his fave things.



Feel free to draw him or not, it's your choice. Thanks for considering! ^_^


----------



## galacticity (Dec 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@galacticity*: im sos orry i ruined your mayor LOL TT_TT idk why this was hard for me haha, ahhh need to practice some more ;v;. anyway, thank you for requesting!! perhaps in the future, it'll look much cooler  // also done for tonight, gunna go eat haha



It's adorable, thank you!! ^^


----------



## Royce (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks, 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can he hold a yellow umbrella :3?


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@LaceGloves*: here you go!! i'm not that great atm.. so i hope it's ok! thank you so much for requesting n__n!! have a good night! // sidenotes: i am terrible at anatomy bahaha. @.@ playing mario kart + drawing guhh ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! She's so cute! Thank you so much! ^^
I love the soft colors!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

*@dinomates*: i hope you like it!! tysm for requesting. i had fun with this piece ^^. experimenting. (how2colour??? qq)/ not sure if you wanted her with blush... but it can be removed, just let me know!


----------



## Cudon (Dec 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@dinomates*: i hope you like it!! tysm for requesting. i had fun with this piece ^^. experimenting. (how2colour??? qq)/ not sure if you wanted her with blush... but it can be removed, just let me know!


AaaaaaAAa It's adorableeee ;u; Thank you <33 The blush is fine I don't mind c:


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

,__, oops!! i forgot her glasses, here it is quickly: 





and now that i am less lazy so ill work on a quick sketch for mr. marowak @.@ ~


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 26, 2014)

I can hardly believe these are your first tablet drawings! Wow! Very impressive. : )

I assume at least that you've had some drawing experience before this?


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can hardly believe these are your first tablet drawings! Wow! Very impressive. : )
> 
> I assume at least that you've had some drawing experience before this?



thank you amissapanda!! :'D yes, i do have some experience before this! however, would be my first tablet experience! i've lots to learn haha, its so fun so far. @O@

*@mr.marowak*: here you go!! i hope you like it and thank you for requesting :'D


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

*@Saint_Jimmy*: thank you for requesting! hope you like it ~_~


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 26, 2014)

*@ADanishMuffin* - ahh i suck at hats..and such lol. well here you go!! i loved this one, prob coz i love food too HAHAHA :"D thank you for requesting~


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> AHH zane!!!!!! hiii <3 yes thank you!! ive been having so much fun hahah. i need to note all the proness from you and the other artists here n__n



*wheezes* Yeah there's definitely a ton of stellar artists on this site to learn from :D All the art you've posted so far is super cute!! and I gotta say extremely impressive for your first time using a tablet (you blew my first tablet effort out of the water lmao)


----------



## Cudon (Dec 26, 2014)

Would it be rude to ask for another one of my mayors?


Spoiler: tops ref

















- mailman's hat, 
- post op patch,
- qr shirt,
- green plaid shorts,
- no socks (barely noticeable),
- red wrestling shoes, theyre loonng






 And sorry for requesting again. Kinda wanna slap another artpiece from you onto my sig :u

Updated the ref c:


----------



## Alvery (Dec 26, 2014)

The style in which you drew/coloured Dinomates' mayor was really cute! I can barely believe that this is your first time drawing on a tablet, haha!

Mind drawing my FL character? c:



Spoiler























I kinda intended her to be rather nervous/shy, but it may have come out as more grumpy looking XD


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 27, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Would it be rude to ask for another one of my mayors?
> -snip-
> Sorry for the outdated af ref. **different haattt** And sorry for requesting again. Kinda wanna slap another artpiece from you onto my sig :u



nooo, not rude at all! im havin fun~ lol im glad you're requesting again :") will try! 



Alvery said:


> The style in which you drew/coloured Dinomates' mayor was really cute! I can barely believe that this is your first time drawing on a tablet, haha!
> 
> Mind drawing my FL character? c:
> -snip-
> I kinda intended her to be rather nervous/shy, but it may have come out as more grumpy looking XD



sure! :') i'll try to draw her face looking nervous/shy XD
thank you !!! my style atm is inconsistent huhuhu


----------



## Royce (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm so excited for my mayors turn :3


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@ADanishMuffin* - ahh i suck at hats..and such lol. well here you go!! i loved this one, prob coz i love food too HAHAHA :"D thank you for requesting~



Aww, that is absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

I would very much appreciate it if u did my mayor!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 27, 2014)

Ahhhh your art is so cute why didn't I know this before??? ;w;
I'd looooooooove one of my side character Takashi 
[x] ​


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 27, 2014)

Your art is amazing! Especially since youve not long had your tablet :')
Could you do my mayor?


Spoiler: Reference






Could she be weating this instead tho?


Spoiler: Clothing


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 27, 2014)

Marcus4723 said:


> I'm so excited for my mayors turn :3



oh my /tear i forgot to note yours!! will put it in~

and updating slot info. if you requested and slots got full , ill keep in mind for next round 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Acrewoodx said:


> Your art is amazing! Especially since youve not long had your tablet :')
> -snip-



aha yeah day  2 LOL 
what is life........... ???


----------



## kesttang (Dec 27, 2014)

I really like your style though. Merry Christmas! Could you please slowly work on mine when you have time? Thank ya. You're awesome!

Reference:






I'm 5'11.






She's 4'11.


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh and Merry Christmas! 

Take your time to whenever draw my mayor


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 27, 2014)

*@Marcus4723*: was able to slowly do this one as i had free time over the past few hrs. hope you like it! thank you for requesting 






now im too lazy to work on others


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@Marcus4723*: was able to slowly do this one as i had free time over the past few hrs. hope you like it! thank you for requesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's soooo cute!

What program do you use?


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 27, 2014)

Sej said:


> That's soooo cute!
> 
> What program do you use?



/w\ ~ thank you! i use sai + photoshop (im more familiar with ps.. so i do some things in there). however, trying to learn it in sai instead, still prefers ome things in ps


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> /w\ ~ thank you! i use sai + photoshop (im more familiar with ps.. so i do some things in there). however, trying to learn it in sai instead, still prefers ome things in ps



Would u mind giving me some tips?  
I really want to start drawing


----------



## Tealeaf (Dec 27, 2014)

very cute!

will post again if i can get a pic up of my mayor <3​


----------



## Royce (Dec 27, 2014)

Its soon cute omg thanks.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's my ref finally! Feel free to do it whenever (or not at all if you don't have time)



Spoiler: refs


----------



## unintentional (Dec 28, 2014)

tysm ;u;


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 28, 2014)

*not accepting anymore requests after this post*! i will consider the ones posted before this though ^^''


----------



## oreo (Dec 28, 2014)

super duper qt art ; n ;


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 29, 2014)

*@alvery* - a wip, pretty content with how this came out. XD now to colour when im not feeling lazy~ dw if i skipped some people ;v; just felt like changing it up and doing a fl character @.@

uhh let me know if this is shy'ish enough???


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@alvery* - a wip, pretty content with how this came out. XD now to colour when im not feeling lazy~ dw if i skipped some people ;v; just felt like changing it up and doing a fl character @.@
> 
> uhh let me know if this is shy'ish enough???



That wip is absolutely precious<3<(^_^)> Oh my, these are all as I said absolutely adorable : D


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

Aww she looks simply precious, good work c:


----------



## Alvery (Dec 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *@alvery* - a wip, pretty content with how this came out. XD now to colour when im not feeling lazy~ dw if i skipped some people ;v; just felt like changing it up and doing a fl character @.@
> 
> uhh let me know if this is shy'ish enough???



Aww, she looks adorable!  Looks great! <3


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Aww, she looks adorable!  Looks great! <3








here you go! sorry it took so long, hope you like it ^^' '

ive been so lazy and unmotivated lately.. plus busy heh. *happy new years everyone!!* i hope this year brings much happiness, joy and health : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

That's super-cute! Nice work. : )


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhh your art is so cute why didn't I know this before??? ;w;
> I'd looooooooove one of my side character Takashi
> [x] ​



*adding these to slots*:
thank you!! your art is too cute too, :'). I love this character, will try to do it some justice ahah XD (the pants are the best!!!)



The Hidden Owl said:


> Here's my ref finally! Feel free to do it whenever (or not at all if you don't have time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah ! thanks Owl n__n, as promised earlier, ill take you into slots!!


- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> That's super-cute! Nice work. : )



thank you Amissapanda, means a lot coming from you! I feel like I'm getting the hang of things, but sometimes it's like.. "ehhhhhhhhh noo i dont know" lol. TT^TT guess it takes time to find my style and preferences!


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for taking me into slots!


----------



## Alvery (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> here you go! sorry it took so long, hope you like it ^^' '
> 
> ive been so lazy and unmotivated lately.. plus busy heh. *happy new years everyone!!* i hope this year brings much happiness, joy and health : )



It's so cute!  Thank you so much, I love it! :>


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

Alvery said:


> It's so cute!  Thank you so much, I love it! :>



glad you liked it!!
and thanks so much to everyone with your kind comments! TT^TT

here's something i worked on quickly. 





also depending on my mood / feel, the rest of the freebies are going to be random styled


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> glad you liked it!!
> and thanks so much to everyone with your kind comments! TT^TT
> 
> here's something i worked on quickly.
> ...



Ahhhh so cute!! <333


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> Would it be rude to ask for another one of my mayors?
> -snip-









here you go!! i hope you like it and thank you for requesting again : D


- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Thank you so much for taking me into slots!



Ohh those are just a reminder of other requests ;v; .. i haven't yet officially accepted them XD


----------



## Cudon (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> here you go!! i hope you like it and thank you for requesting again : D
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Aww she so cuuuute *o* <333 Thank you !


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

Dinomates said:


> Aww she so cuuuute *o* <333 Thank you !



ahh ill re-size her so she can fit perfectly into your sig!! will post shortly. glad you liked it! n__n

re-sized link here [x]

*@sej*:
here u go!! lol did this one early, hope you like it!! thanks for requesting


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@sej*:
> here u go!! lol did this one early, hope you like it!! thanks for requesting



Ahhh so cute!! I'm sure she'll love it <33


----------



## Cudon (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww thank you, I ended up resizing her wrong at first. Oopsies


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> ahh ill re-size her so she can fit perfectly into your sig!! will post shortly. glad you liked it! n__n
> 
> re-sized link here [x]
> 
> ...



Omg omg omg /dies
I love it!!!! Omg ty so much!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2015)

*@Sej*: you're very welcome!!

i am on fire today!! 
*@emmatheweirdo*, here you go! hope you like it! n__n he was very fun to draw <3 ty for requesting!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@Sej*: you're very welcome!!
> 
> i am on fire today!!
> *@emmatheweirdo*, here you go! hope you like it! n__n he was very fun to draw <3 ty for requesting!!



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH omg he's so cute what the heck!!!!!!???????? wahhhhh ;w; I love him hnnnnnng <333333 tysm ~bless ilyyy


----------



## kesttang (Jan 4, 2015)

You're the best! Bump.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 6, 2015)

ahh thank you kesttang, you are too sweet!!!

now if only i could pick up my tablet.. *looks at it in the corner* lol


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe my OC?  That would be amazing 


Spoiler:  










Thanks!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 6, 2015)

auuuhhhh it's still restricted to acnl/ fl characters atm, sorry!!


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> auuuhhhh it's still restricted to acnl/ fl characters atm, sorry!!



Ahh! Sorry for not reading right! D:
Maybe Marshal from ACNL then?


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's my mayor reference : { x }
 I would love it if you could draw for me! c: Thank you so much~! ❀


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 6, 2015)

hi is there any you could do my mayor as well?

your work is so beautiful! ^.^


----------



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)

This might be fun, here's one of my ACNL characters: 

http://orr-codes.tumblr.com/post/107301057193

(face closeup, acnl screenshot) 

Good practice if you want to try and work on different skin tones and eye shapes, too -- he's supposed to be a little bit darker than I drew him, he's Southeast Asian (Laotian? Indonesian? I haven't decided).


----------



## pengutango (Jan 6, 2015)

Heyos~ <3 Will leave this here for consideration. Thanks! 

*Without Cape:*


Spoiler:  
















*With Cape:*


Spoiler:


----------



## queertactics (Jan 6, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Heyos~ <3 Will leave this here for consideration. Thanks!
> 
> *Without Cape:*
> 
> ...



what game is that from? those are super cute character designs.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 6, 2015)

^ game is from fantasy life!! you should get it

also, (ignore if ur refs are perfect n detailed lmao) 
pls *pls* to everyone (before and after this post), post clear reference pictures and what not. i wont be looking at / picking from those with terribad references (cos ur pic will come out as 4 perfectly drawn square pixels instead) !!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 6, 2015)

queertactics said:


> what game is that from? those are super cute character designs.



Fantasy Life.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 6, 2015)

closing requests sometime tomorrow and then picking for slots :v


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

hi i'm back <33
{x}
i just love your art so much ;w; 
also, if you ever wanna do an art trade, i'll be here :3


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

adding to slots:
Kesttang
Pengutango
Emmatheweirdo

aiming to finish 1-2 today ... + side projects @.@ +1 for me since i actually have the tablet on my desk now \o/

Still accepting requests. Again, please post clear references!!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd love to request my mayor :>


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 10, 2015)

ooooh, could you please consider my mayor? reference (with long hair) ; v ;


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

_uber slowly_ working on The Hidden Owl's request


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, Im sorry I havent checked back, Im Acrewoodx, new account. I dont totally understand the first post? ^^


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe my other mayor? 


Spoiler: ref














Thanks!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Oh, Im sorry I havent checked back, Im Acrewoodx, new account. I dont totally understand the first post? ^^



my other requests is just for tracking purposes . if you're into the slots, means request was accepted


----------



## Meew (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe you consider my mayor? <3


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2015)

Here is better ref of my other mayor! 


Spoiler: better ref


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

uuuuhhhh i have no idea how streaming works, but if anyone would like to come in, feel free to follow this link (?? let me know if it works LOL)

my painfully terribad colouring . working on the hidden owl's piece

https://join.me/970-211-223


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 10, 2015)

These are great! ESP for a noob! 

My mayor, pretty please!


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 10, 2015)

These are so cute and awesome! May I request my mayor? The references are in my sig 
I have winter and summer outfits. Whichever is simplest to draw or attracts your attention.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

*@The Hidden Owl*: here you go! thank you for requesting and enjoy o3o


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@The Hidden Owl*: here you go! thank you for requesting and enjoy o3o


Omg! That's 3 cute 5 me!
Good job!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

also tysm for those who joined, whether brief or stayed a long while! it was an enjoyable experience and I learned a lot (thank you aleshapie  ).. !!!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 10, 2015)

If you havent already started on my mayor, could I change my ref to this?
 
shes just wearing brown pumps


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 10, 2015)

*@kesttang*: ahh did this while dying of fatigue @.@... (it's ok work >>), hope you like it! thanks for requesting  you and the gf's mayors are cute!



			
				hi said:
			
		

>



anyway =3= done with drawing for a _while_ XDDDD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 10, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@The Hidden Owl*: here you go! thank you for requesting and enjoy o3o


O,u,O its INCREDIBLE I love how people make him fly its so cool!!! He is schweet! Thank you for doing him!

Next year you should try entering the art contest if the fair continues! You would do super good stuff by then!


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 11, 2015)

hmm think i may stream in a bit? doing my own lil' tihng though. XD


----------



## pengutango (Jan 11, 2015)

Ha, might join for a lil bit if you do.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 11, 2015)

edit: personal project oo


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 11, 2015)

stream: https://join.me/961-292-713

doing some acnl villagers :,). sorry if i dont talk too often!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 11, 2015)

Can you draw my mayor holding the flag of East Anglia?


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you to those who dropped in! I'll probably stream again later orrr _not_. Likely to play games instead huehuehue.

Here's a wip of what I was working on... @.@






also *adding to slots*:
aleshapie
mindlesspatch


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 11, 2015)

Those villagers look adorable! Oh and thank you for accepting my request ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 14, 2015)

*for pengutango*, kind of felt like sketching, lol. i need tons of improvement in terms of anatomy stuff and facial detailing, i am open to constructive criticism! thank you for requesting (ill do a chibi sometime too) 

the thing i was working on earlier, i didnt realize i had saved it as .png ... so there goes all my layers and lining QQ.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 14, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *for pengutango*, kind of felt like sketching, lol. i need tons of improvement in terms of anatomy stuff and facial detailing, i am open to constructive criticism! thank you for requesting (ill do a chibi sometime too)
> 
> the thing i was working on earlier, i didnt realize i had saved it as .png ... so there goes all my layers and lining QQ.



Haha, aww, thank you!!  Whenever you wanna do it, feel free.

I'm really no help with anatomy (other artists would be better at that), but it doesn't look off at all in that aspect anyway. I will admit that her eyes are sorta scaring me a lil. It's hard to do more realistic eyes in general since they're not all huge like with chibis and such... :/ Super easy to mess it up. Only suggestion would to look at some human eyes and realistic eye tutorials.

Aww, that sucks. D: You can redo it all.. but it's a pain. If your colors and lineart aren't remotely the same color, you might be able to simply cut and paste the sections. Not perfect, but it'd save some time. Only thing you might have to re-do would be color if you REALLY want the different shades on separate layers.

When I did more coloring, I separated it by each part. All the shading was done on the same layer. Wouldn't blend right in SAI otherwise.. least for me anyway.


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 16, 2015)

hello! as of right now, the thread will be closing. i will try to complete the rest of the accepted slot pieces _when i can_. i'm in my final semester of my degree (ughusgesks finally!!!) and it's only getting busier! 

i will pm you if you're in a slot when i finish your lil doodle! there is no eta on it. thank you for those who checked out the thread, requested, joined streams and left positive comments (+criticism)! :,)


----------



## kesttang (Jan 16, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> *@kesttang*: ahh did this while dying of fatigue @.@... (it's ok work >>), hope you like it! thanks for requesting  you and the gf's mayors are cute!
> 
> 
> anyway =3= done with drawing for a _while_ XDDDD



Aww, I'm sorry... You should have rested! Draw them when you have time! Thanks for the complement. By the way, I loved the drawing. Thank you very much for doing them for free!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> hello! as of right now, the thread will be closing. i will try to complete the rest of the accepted slot pieces _when i can_. i'm in my final semester of my degree (ughusgesks finally!!!) and it's only getting busier!
> 
> i will pm you if you're in a slot when i finish your lil doodle! there is no eta on it. thank you for those who checked out the thread, requested, joined streams and left positive comments (+criticism)! :,)



Good luck with your final semester! I have two more myself! Hopefully you will get online when you have time!


----------

